#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Εκτός λειτουργίας το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ;

## tsomek

Χαίρεται,


Εδώ και μέρες προσπαθώ να μπώ στο σύστημα αμοιβών (και του Ν. 4178) του ΤΕΕ, και μου βγαίνει οτι είναι offline..

Στο ΤΕΕ δεν μου δίνουν σαφή απάντηση..

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει;


Να σημειώσω οτι βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό - κατι που μέχρι τώρα δεν ηταν πρόβλημα!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## milt

μάλλον πρέπει να μπεις με άλλο browser.....δοκίμασε με διάφορους αλλά όχι με τις τελευταίες τους εκδόσεις...υπήρχε μια ασυμβατότητα...δεν ξέρω αν το έφτιαξαν.....

----------

tsomek

----------


## tsomek

Ευχαριστώ milt, 

Μολις δοκίμασα με Chrome, Firefox και Internet Explorer, και είχε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.. 
"No Data received" / "The connection was reset" / "Cannot display web page" αντιστοίχως, όταν πατήσω στο "Εισοδος"..

Δηλαδή λειτουργεί κανονικά το σύστημα;
Μονο εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος που έχεις πρόβλημα.
Δεν είναι θέμα πλοηγού αλλά πρόβλημα του ΤΕΕ.
Το όλο σύστημα παρουσιάζει τελευταία πολλές βλάβες.
Υπομονή, να πετύχεις τον κατάλληλο χρόνο.

----------

tsomek

----------


## tsomek

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη,

Τουλάχιστον ξέρω οτι δεν είμαι εγώ το πρόβλημα..

Θα κάνω τάμα στην Παναγία την ΤΕΕ-Συστεμούσα μην τυχόν και πετύχω τον χρόνο..  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

Λειτουργεί σήμερα το σύστημα ? Γιατί πάω να περάσω αρχείο με αμοιβές σε δυο περιπτώσεις και δεν το παίρνει και βγάζει σχετικό μήνυμα ότι δεν ανεβαίνει το αρχείο Επειδή το είδα πολλές φορές το αρχείο , δοκίμασα να περάσω ένα παλαιό αρχείο xml  που το είχα ξαναπεράσει σε προηγούμενη άδεια και πάλι το ίδιο μήνυμα 

Σφάλμα


Αποτυχία εισαγωγής έργου. [unable to connect to Cluster Manager] -- Δεν έγινε καταχώρηση των στοιχείων στη βάση δεδομένων.

----------

